# Arrival



## Mr The Other

On the 26th October, I will be posting on here properly. It is a long time coming and I look forward to it.


----------



## Dude007

I can hardly wait, should I get mr Orville redenbocker ready?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr The Other

Dude007 said:


> I can hardly wait, should I get mr Orville redenbocker ready?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, perhaps so.


----------



## warshaw

Why that particular day?


----------



## GusPolinski

warshaw said:


> Why that particular day?


Given the name of this particular forum ("Life After Divorce"), I'd be willing to bet that's the day that his divorce will be final.


----------



## Mr The Other

GusPolinski said:


> Given the name of this particular forum ("Life After Divorce"), I'd be willing to bet that's the day that his divorce will be final.


Yes.


----------



## Mr The Other

All done. $45K, to be paid to her lawyer by the end of the month. That is fine and all in all a bargain. Very different to how it would be in the UK or even USA, but Denmark is very much into equality.

In hindsight, I see that when she got married she was very attached to the new life she saw ahead, which was rather an NPR-idyll. As soon as anything threatened that, she was scared. So, not being able to get a glamorous job was a threat and she would not accept a basic one. Being independent seemed too much like hard work and a threat. Being a non-working person doing housework seemed like a threat, so she would not do that. She stayed in and felt down, her libido fell and she would not accept having to make any effort there.

When trouble strikes and fear creeps in, there are a few ways of reacting: get out of the area, tackle the problem or hide under the quilt and play Candy Crush. She chose the third. It was not malice, but fear and there was nothing I believe I could do about it (before I am condemned for that statement, I have had her best friend in Denmark and the marriage counselor opine that I could not have done more - God bless equality). What I have learned is to not take it personally, as that is the last thing that is needed, that important lesson of emotional independence. @CopperTop


----------



## Mr The Other

And I am on the verge of entering a new settled relationship. "Settled" may be a little strong, as I am likely heading back to Europe at the end of the year. It does take time to remember that relationships really can be great. It is good to reflect that I am far richer, happier and physically healthier than I was when I last posted on this thread.


----------



## Mr The Other

Another reflection, I was expecting divorce day to be a great relief. It was not. This is apparently not unusual, but I then spent a few months feeling down before coming around.


----------



## Mr The Other

Mr The Other said:


> And I am on the verge of entering a new settled relationship. "Settled" may be a little strong, as I am likely heading back to Europe at the end of the year. It does take time to remember that relationships really can be great. It is good to reflect that I am far richer, happier and physically healthier than I was when I last posted on this thread.


Well, that did not work. She was not really that into it she confessed, so I moved on. 

I have taken up with a young college girl, for which I expect fewer 'Likes'.


----------



## 225985

How old are you?


----------



## Mr The Other

blueinbr said:


> How old are you?


30's


----------



## 225985

Cool. Just wanted to know how you can attract the college girls. 

She is young. Don't use her.


----------



## Mr The Other

blueinbr said:


> Cool. Just wanted to know how you can attract the college girls.
> 
> She is young. Don't use her.


She warned me not to fall in love! But, yes, of course.

I genuinely get on well with younger people on the whole, certainly for intelligent conversation and generally been more attrative to younger women than I can explain. There was a joke that women outgrew me once they were in the thirties, which may have meant getting engaged to a 29 year old was asking for trouble in hindsight!


----------



## hewasneverreallymine

Mr The Other said:


> She warned me not to fall in love! But, yes, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I genuinely get on well with younger people on the whole, certainly for intelligent conversation and generally been more attrative to younger women than I can explain. There was a joke that women outgrew me once they were in the thirties, which may have meant getting engaged to a 29 year old was asking for trouble in hindsight!




Intelligent conversation w a 20 year old? And your way older? You'll get old and tired and she'll leave you. I'm sorry to say. 
All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr The Other

hewasneverreallymine said:


> Intelligent conversation w a 20 year old? And your way older? You'll get old and tired and she'll leave you. I'm sorry to say.
> All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I moved away and it was over. I was not ready for a long term relationship, I was in the first year of my divorce being finalized. She was too grown up to make rash judgements like that. q


----------



## Mr The Other

I have been seeing a girl for the best part of a year. She seemed to good to be true.

I moved her in and I am now grateful for all the bad advice I had from men.

They gave me terrible advice, despite being in good relationships, because they were in good relationships and it should not be hard. She moved in and we are looking to settle down for good. 

Happy days.


----------

